# Conceptual Model IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/concept.htm


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Interesting. Perhaps the psysiology part should have more? I mean the way that chemicals are released from the brain to the gut and viceversa.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, its mainnly the picture to show all effected really, it goes into more detail in the science behind it. its good I believe for people to see this really.If you have some questions let me know.This maybe should go with it.Irritable Bowel Syndrome Clinical Issues http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/clinicalIssues.html


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Very interesting, Eric. Thanks.







JeanG


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

No eric I do not have questions, just a little wondering.







This article is very good. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

Started to read the article and then the tornado sirens just went off here so I'll get back to ya on it. Looks good so far....


----------

